# A new Sheriff in Town!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2017)

We would like to announce that we have added a new member to the moderators team.

View media item 520426

Please give a warm welcome to 



 crankybuzzard


I would like to thank Charlie for taking on this roll and joining the current staff. 

I am sure he will do a great job here at SMF.

Thanks.


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Who's idea was it to give Cranky a gun?:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Charlie!


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2017)

This should help keep you busy during those conference calls, Charlie!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations Cranky.  

We all need to be on our best behavior now.


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2017)

OMG !!   Lord Help Us Now !!







A Big East Texas Congrats

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks all.  

I guess this is Brian's way of making me follow the rules!  :laugh1:

I'll be in learning mode for a while, have patience.  :biggrin:


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh great, another tyrant errrrrrrrrrr moderator.


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats, Cranky Buzzard!

Lookin' forward to your expertise in runnin' things around these forums...

Hopefully, Y'all won't have to run many members here Outa' Dodge! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 18, 2017)

Geez. There goes the neighborhood. 

Congrats, Cranky!


----------



## xray (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats cranky! Smoke lightly and carry a big stick!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome to the staff CB.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You should be getting your salary and benefits package shortly. Just be patient.....

Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations C.B. on the new job!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 18, 2017)

See what happens when you skip meetings and aren't there to defend yourself??  You get "volunteered".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats, Charlie.


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 18, 2017)

Round of beers on Charlie! 
:beercheer:


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats CB!


----------



## kanealmond (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats sir.  Have gotten so many tips and advice from your posts.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome CB


----------



## sauced (Mar 18, 2017)

Congratulations Cranky!!


----------



## sundown farms (Mar 18, 2017)

Well deserved. I hope it does not get in the way of his great posts.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2017)

b-one said:


> Who's idea was it to give Cranky a gun?:biggrin:




But he only gets one bullet ..   :781:         start calling him Barney ... :police2:

Congrats Charlie ...  :sausage:


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2017)

As long as it doesn't affect his great posts, I'm good! Congrats Cranky!
Uh....Isn't this a little like giving the Fox a key to the hen house, though?
:bluesbros:


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2017)

Holey Kowa Bunga ....    Don't take the bate !!!  It's a twick !!!   They will korupt you !!!  The additional muny will put you in a new axe braket !!!

Oh MY GAWD !!!.... You ar being sukked in to a korupt and evel umpire !!! 

...  click to play ....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome to the team Charlie....JJ


----------



## mosparky (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Cranky, I hope you know what you agreed to. As a Mod on another site I know it's not all caviar and champagne. The work you and the rest of the mod team do is greatly appreciated and neccessary to maintain the best forum on the web.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Charlie.  Another reason why you are one of the guys here at SMF that us wanna bes look up to.  A well deserved honor, I'm sure.

Mark


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats!  Thumbs Up
I suppose with all the money you will be getting paid, you will be buying a big new smoker. :biggrin:


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 18, 2017)

boykjo said:


> Welcome to the staff CB.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Congrats Cranky!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

boykjo said:


> Welcome to the staff CB.......Thumbs Up   You should be getting your salary and benefits package shortly. Just be patient.....
> 
> Joe



I AM still waiting on my package.   Lol


----------



## seenred (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats Charlie!  Thumbs Up   Er...maybe condolences?

Either way, we're all in good hands...

Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard Charlie!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats CB !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dwdunlap (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh Good Grief!!  I suppose you'll raise the in-home smoking lesson rates now.

Congrats CB

DWD


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2017)

Congrats Charlie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I gotta watch out here too!! 

Bad enough every time I go out in my yard I got Buzzards circling above me, just waiting for me to drop!!

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks all, and I assure you, I'll still be smoking, curing, and making sausage on a regular basis!



DWDunlap said:


> Oh Good Grief!!  I suppose you'll raise the in-home smoking lesson rates now.
> 
> Congrats CB
> 
> DWD



Yep!  It will now cost you an extra beer each lesson!  :laugh1:

How's that corned beef coming along?



Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Charlie!!! Thumbs Up
> 
> Now I gotta watch out here too!!
> 
> ...



Bear, I sent my northern cousins a post card about that!  Carry a stick, just in case!  :icon_eek:


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2017)

Bear, I sent my northern cousins a post card about that!  Carry a stick, just in case!  :icon_eek:[/quote]


Now that is just funny.


----------



## whistech (Mar 19, 2017)

Sincere congratulations Charlie, you have been helpful to so many here, including myself, thank you for all you do.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 21, 2017)

We all know you can talk the talk... Now you gotta walk the walk!

Someone just might wanna knock that shoulder off your shoulder.

Congratulations Charlie!


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 21, 2017)

Allright.., good guy. Congrats his way.

HT


----------



## radio (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations! Or more likely, condolences 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The crowd here is toddler day care material compared to the guys on a hunting forum I moderate


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats CB !


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for taking this on, Cranky. One of the best things about SMF is that it is moderated by people who really care about the site. You are joining a great group of people.

Unfortunately, there will undoubtedly be someone who hassles you. I apologize in advance for that occurrence. Just know everyone else is grateful!

Just one question, if we meet do I need to remove my hat and genuflect now?

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 28, 2017)

> Just one question, if we meet do I need to remove my hat and genuflect now?
> 
> Disco


Nah, just hand me a cold one!


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Nah, just hand me a cold one!


You're on!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 28, 2017)

Not just a moderator but a SUPER moderator.  Wow!!   Congrats CB.   I take back all those things I've said about you while driving thru the streets of San Francisco in my VW camper.  Honestly!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Not just a moderator but a *SUPER moderator.*   Wow!!   Congrats CB.   I take back all those things I've said about you while driving thru the streets of San Francisco in my VW camper.  Honestly!!


But that means even during High Heat & Humidity, He has to wear the Cape!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2017)

Guess I should check this area a bit more often--then I wouldn't be a month late offering my condolances.  LOL.

Pretty sure you're gonna do a fine job & be a great addition to a great group of people.

Congrats Charlie.

Gary


----------

